# Hi everyone



## Holly_M (May 14, 2014)

I'm Holly and I'm from Ireland. Well, Belfast specifically. Anyway, I've recently started getting pretty serious with my writing and as soon as the creative writing course I'm currently completing finishes (two weeks), I'll be diving in more thoroughly! I've loved what I've seen on here so far, so really looking forward to getting more involved. Thanks.


----------



## Bishop (May 14, 2014)

Why wait until the class is over? No better time than the present to write! Oh, wow, I really should take my own advice and get back to writing...

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Where solutions to procrastination are rampant, talked about, and hardly used.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 14, 2014)

My mother was born in Belfast.

Hello lassie!


----------



## Pandora (May 14, 2014)

Hi Holly it is a wonderful forum isn't it? Great to have you here. Make ten posts then you can share your work with us.
Welcome!


----------



## Holly_M (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. I know, why wait! I'm writing a transgressive style story at the minute for an assignment that's due, so I'm just busy with that. As soon as I'm finished though, I'll definitely share. Thanks again.

Oh and yes; it's a brilliant forum!


----------



## Holly_M (May 14, 2014)

danielstj said:


> My mother was born in Belfast.
> 
> Hello lassie!



Lassies Scottish lol! My partner is Scottish though, so he says that all the time lol!

Thanks for the welcome by the way!


----------



## boxofbizarro (May 14, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Why wait until the class is over? No better time than the present to write! Oh, wow, I really should take my own advice and get back to writing...
> 
> Welcome to the writing forums!
> Writing Forums: Where solutions to procrastination are rampant, talked about, and hardly used.



In all honesty, it seems to me that forums are all just some form of writer's procrastination. Just the most fun and most helpful form. At least that is how it seems to work for me. But why procrastinate any other way. Might as well help others while we procrastinate.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 14, 2014)

Hi! If there's anything I can help you with, let me know. Hope we can teach you a few things, and possibly learn something from you as well.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (May 14, 2014)

Ah, I love Ireland. Never been there, don't know much about it. I just like to admire it from a distance. I think it all started with Boondock Saints. 

Welcome


----------



## Blade (May 14, 2014)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums. Dive in as much and as soon as you see fit. I am sure you will find it worth your while.



boxofbizarro said:


> In all honesty, it seems to me that forums are all just some form of writer's procrastination. Just the most fun and most helpful form. At least that is how it seems to work for me. But why procrastinate any other way. Might as well help others while we procrastinate.



On the other hand sometimes when you put things off you eventually discover that whatever it was never had to be done in the first place saving you pointless time and effort.:sunny:


----------



## Holly_M (May 15, 2014)

Exactly boxofbizarro!



J Anfinson said:


> Hi! If there's anything I can help you with, let me know. Hope we can teach you a few things, and possibly learn something from you as well.



Thanks so much.



TheYellowMustang said:


> Ah, I love Ireland. Never been there, don't know much about it. I just like to admire it from a distance. I think it all started with Boondock Saints.
> 
> Welcome



You'll have to holiday here sometime. Thanks.



Blade said:


> :welcome:Welcome to the forums. Dive in as much and as soon as you see fit. I am sure you will find it worth your while.
> 
> 
> On the other hand sometimes when you put things off you eventually discover that whatever it was never had to be done in the first place saving you pointless time and effort.:sunny:



Very true Blade. Thanks.


----------



## thepancreas11 (May 19, 2014)

See, you've already got the hang of it. Rule number one appears to be that the more you thank and respond to and give back to the forum, the more the forum will thank, respond to, and give back to you. Trust me, we are an open crowd that appreciates honesty, diligence, and well, appreciation, really. Don't be afraid to comment on anything you find, ask questions or make friends. The friends tend to be your best critics really.

As far as recommendations go, well, I'd say you've already got a few people here that will be more than happy to get your ball rolling on the site. Make as many acquaintances as you can here. Feel free to ask as many questions as you need. Hope to see you around!

thepancreas


----------



## Gumby (May 23, 2014)

Hi Holly, congratulations on finishing your writing course, that's great! Welcome to the site.


----------



## John_O (May 23, 2014)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## AllisonWrites (May 24, 2014)

I'm new here as well, so it feels strange to say welcome... how about a "Hello!" Although my first instinct was to say "I've always wanted to visit Ireland!" But then I felt like that was a bad response, because when I say that to someone from a foreign (to me) land, what can they say? "Uh, well... I live here." or "Yes, it's beautiful." Not really a great opener. So let's stick with Hello! And I hope your creative writing class was inspiring. I've taken a few, and found that having a deadline actually helped me more than I'd expected.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 25, 2014)

Hope the writing class was beneficial! Welcome to WF, enjoy your stay!


----------

